# High FSH.Low FSH



## stephyg (May 23, 2006)

Hi all

Bit of a newie here, and was loooking ofr some advice.

When i was 17 i  had my FSH Levels tested and they were 126, well off the scale. Had them tested about a month ago and they have now gone down to 48.

Was wondering why this has happened and if anything has changed now?

Thanks

Stephyg x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Were both tests done on day 2 or 3o of you cycle?
They are both unfortunately showing menopausal levels if they were done on the correct day. Fluctuations do happen but not normally enough to make a change to the diagnosis.

Ruth


----------



## stephyg (May 23, 2006)

Hi

As i have no menstruation cycles, they were taken randomly.

I thought that maybe my body was going backwards instead of forward, if that may ever happen??

Both tests were taken in the morning if that helps??

Sorry the doctor i have has told me that that has nothing to do with me, and is needed for him to know only to diagnose me.

Thank-you

Steph


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Random ones are useless!! In the nicest possible way!
Doc needs to make you have a bleed using medication and then test on day 2 or 3 to know what your true FSH levels are.

Ruth


----------



## stephyg (May 23, 2006)

Ruth

Would they need to do that whilst i am on the H.R.T?

They just don't seem to be fussed, and everytime i try to explain that I know a bit about POF now they seem to shun me and make out that i don't know as much as them.

If i was to have a 'monthly' through HRT would that still give my 'true' FSH reading?
Do you think it may be worthwhile to get these done again privately?.
He mentioned that it may be something to do with the antiboides affecting my ovaries but he is not sure if it is that or another known POF condition linked to the same sort of problem, if that makes sense?. Sorry .

Thank- you

Steph


----------

